# Trick to adding olives to sourdough - rinse and dry them first



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2021)

some may know this but I didn't.  I came across this tip and made a huge difference.

The issue was when I added olives to my SD it wouldn't rise that well in the cook.

Rinsing and drying the olives makes a BIG difference.  Yesterdays loaf rose very well with 1 cup of Kalamata olives in it.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 11, 2021)

Good tip.  Please explain the little wings (handles) on your parchment paper.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2021)

That looks pretty darn good.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Good tip. Please explain the little wings (handles) on your parchment paper.


I bought those on Amazon.   they work great, but I use two each time because sometimes the handle tear off.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

Beautiful loaf. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2021)

That sure is a Pretty Loaf. I used to get some great Olive Bread from a tiny bakery run by an old Italian woman. She didn't bake a lot so if there were loaves in the Window, you had better get a loaf or two while you could. She made killer Pepperoni Bread too...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 12, 2021)

We've never made olive bread but Mrs ~t~ is making some Dutch oven sourdough bread today and this batch has Bella Sun Luci  sun dried tomatoes in it, the kind that is packed in olive oil.  The rising in the bread bucket looks pretty good and I'll post some pictures of the loaf.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 12, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> We've never made olive bread but Mrs ~t~ is making some Dutch oven sourdough bread today and this batch has Bella Sun Luci sun dried tomatoes in it, the kind that is packed in olive oil. The rising in the bread bucket looks pretty good and I'll post some pictures of the loaf.


ooh yes sun dried tomatoes sound great!  I have tried a few different kinda of olives, Italian seasoning, parm and cheddar chunks, and black pepper.  not all at the same time, one at a time.  Olives are my fav.  Cheese is great, but messy...i made the cheese bread in a loaf pan and some cheese melted out of the pan and started to smoke up the oven real good.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 12, 2021)

sandyut said:


> ooh yes sun dried tomatoes sound great!  I have tried a few different kinda of olives, Italian seasoning, parm and cheddar chunks, and black pepper.  not all at the same time, one at a time.  Olives are my fav.  Cheese is great, but messy...i made the cheese bread in a loaf pan and some cheese melted out of the pan and started to smoke up the oven real good.


Are the olives also packed in oil, and was that why you were rinsing them?  The sun died tomatoes are in smaller in size but still have oil.   

We have threatened to try hi-temp cheese in bread, I have used it in cornbread and it works great.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 12, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I bought those on Amazon.   they work great, but I use two each time because sometimes the handle tear off.


The cookbook I'm using (if I ever get a good starter going) uses folded up foil, but it has to be greased.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 12, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I bought those on Amazon.   they work great, but I use two each time because sometimes the handle tear off.


Those look so good.  I just can't  tear myself away from making loafs.  One of these days!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 12, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Are the olives also packed in oil, and was that why you were rinsing them?


They are in brine and some have oils.  I think the issues I had we due to the added salts in the brine.  Once that is rinsed off there is no issue.  the dough also sticks to the olives better.  some of the oily ones were difficult to incorporate in the dough.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 12, 2021)

Okay, the sun dried tomatoes did not pose a problem, either in the rising of the dough or the finished loaf.  The first photo shows the concentration of the pieces. The loaf was cooked in the lid/skillet of a Dutch oven, and the bottom was upside down and served as the lid.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2021)

sandyut said:


> some may know this but I didn't.  I came across this tip and made a huge difference.
> 
> The issue was when I added olives to my SD it wouldn't rise that well in the cook.
> 
> ...


Have you tried dusting the olives with flour before adding them to your dough? It helps as well.

My Mom taught me the trick long ago, it works for rasins as well.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Have you tried dusting the olives with flour before adding them to your dough? It helps as well.


Brilliant!  I bet that does work well.  Need to make more bread and try the flour method.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Have you tried dusting the olives with flour before adding them to your dough? It helps as well.
> 
> My Mom taught me the trick long ago, it works for rasins as well.





sandyut said:


> Brilliant!  I bet that does work well.  Need to make more bread and try the flour method.


Good idea.  Now that you mention flour, I guess this is why you flour blueberries when making muffins?


----------



## forktender (Nov 15, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Good idea.  Now that you mention flour, I guess this is why you flour blueberries when making muffins?


Exactly!!!


----------

